# What do you think of this harness



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Smuckers is a decent brand. The price is not too bad. Watch the stitching in the nose and, because they use nylon thread, and it will eat a sensitive horse's nose. I also prefer the nose and hanging from the cheek piece buckle, rather than that little attachment directly above the bit. 

I can take a close up of that if you want, as I have a Smuckers that has those.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I saw this advertised on FB. I think it is a good buy at a fair price.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

greentree said:


> Smuckers is a decent brand. The price is not too bad.Watch the stitching in the nose and, because they use nylon thread, and it will eat a sensitive horse's nose. I also prefer the nose and hanging from the cheek piece buckle, rather than that little attachment directly above the bit.
> 
> I can take a close up of that if you want, as I have a Smuckers that has those.


Would it be an insult to offer a little less or is that already a good price?

Would I be better off finding a harness that uses a different material for stitching?

Sure, if you have the time to show me a pic, I would love to see what you are talking about.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is a close up of that piece on my old Smuckers... Gravity causes it to sit right down close to the bit. I prefer my cavesson a bit higher, plus there is a seam on the back that pokes out.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Here it is from another angle....


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If I were you, I would go with a Biothane harness with stainless hardware. In Florida, your brass is always going to be green without a lot of polishing. This leather harness requires care even when it is NOT being used, and it must be kept in the house, not the barn.....

Here is one of my black bridles with the cavesson hanger...it is a tiny strip of leather that hooks into the back of the buckle at the top.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok, I see what your talking about. I don't think I'd want the cavesson to hang like that either. 
I don't mind taking care of leather, but honestly, the last thing I need is another piece of tack hanging out in the house.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Really loving this pics :O!

/SorryOT


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I LOVE my Smucker's all three of the full harnesses and all six of the bridles. While about half have nosebands that "hang" half don't. I have never had any issues with the nose bands.

Yes offer less. I think people almost expect it. They can always say no.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Not that I know much about harness, but I love this one! It looks very classy!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I do like the way it looks in the photo and the seller is not far at all. I think I will see if it's still available and get a closer look at it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Did You get it?


----------

